
The New Web War - mcxx
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/117/column-the-scoble-show.html
======
mythical_bird

     "If your competitor builds a more interactive site
     than yours, customers will flee to the flashier foe"
    

That must be the reason, why no one uses Google anymore.

